# Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch



## BigFishHunterNRW (22. Mai 2016)

http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/leichen...achen-grauenvollen-fund-in-raubfisch-24100266


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Bah, pfui, da kann einem echt der Appetit  vergehen!
Bisher hab ich Waller eigentlich gern gegessen.

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Wie goil ist das denn


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

So is das halt mit Endverbrauchern. Wenn der Waller wüsste, was wir alles essen würde er auch keinen Menschen mehr fressen.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Jetzt schon................SOMMERLOCH.....???


----------



## maniana (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

da sieht man mal was heutzutage alles in den Gewässern rumliegt...


----------



## Justhon (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wie goil ist das denn



Geht so, ne?


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Wird hier ein Petra Ohne Glied ver misst....:q:q:q


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Ja, was glaubt ihr was das für eine Arbeit war die ganzen Präparate in den Fischen zu verstecken um die Kochtopfangler zu erschrecken.    Bin schon auf die Schlagzeile gespannt wenn sie den Karpfen mit den Nüssen finden. :vik:


----------



## hanzz (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Bin schon auf die Schlagzeile gespannt wenn sie den Karpfen mit den Nüssen finden. :vik:



Ich schrei mich weg.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Ja Ja ,wäre doch mal ne Schlagzeile für die Blödzeitung Wels beißt Angler die Hand ab aber keiner wollte es ihm glauben


----------



## feko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bah, pfui, da kann einem echt der Appetit  vergehen!
> Bisher hab ich Waller eigentlich gern gegessen.
> 
> Jürgen





Deswegen sollst du die Nützlinge doch auch zurücksetzen Jürgen,
damit sie weiter hin ihrer Arbeit als Müllmann und Resteverwerter nachgehen können.
Mit jedem Wels den du abschlägst steigt die Wahscheinlichkeit das du selber mal ein Leichenteil am Haken hast :q
vg


----------



## Fidde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem neuen Ködertrend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

So ein bisschen die Fassung bewahren wäre in meinen Augen nicht schlecht - es war immerhin mal eine menschliche Hand....

Nur so als Anregung...


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ein bisschen die Fassung bewahren wäre in meinen Augen nicht schlecht - es war immerhin mal eine menschliche Hand....
> 
> Nur so als Anregung...




Finde ich auch.
Ich möchte sowas beim angeln nicht erleben.
Gruß Bert


----------



## postmaster (23. Mai 2016)

*Skelett-Hand in Riesenwels entdeckt*

Gerade entdeckt:

Bild.de


----------



## Onkelfester (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skelett-Hand in Riesenwels entdeckt*

Mal angenommen das stimmt....
Würdet ihr den dann noch essen?|bigeyes


----------



## postmaster (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skelett-Hand in Riesenwels entdeckt*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Mal angenommen das stimmt....
> Würdet ihr den dann noch essen?|bigeyes



Eine sehr interessante frage |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Abgesehen davon, dass ich einen Wels nicht ohne weiteres verzehren würde, würde ich ihn glaub ich bei solch einem Fund schon gar nicht verzehren.

Bin aber dennoch auf Meinung anderer gespannt


edit: oh, sorry, hatte nicht gesehen dass es schon mal gepostet wurde. Danke fürs zusammen führen.


----------



## junglist1 (23. Mai 2016)

*Wels frisst Hand*

http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/leiche/angler-finden-hand-in-riesenwels-45914468.bild.html

Menschenfressende Welse schlagen wieder zu|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wels frisst Hand*



junglist1 schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/leiche/angler-finden-hand-in-riesenwels-45914468.bild.html
> 
> Menschenfressende Welse schlagen wieder zu|kopfkrat



Ja, Petrus sei Dank - es steht uns ja eine neue Badesaison ins Haus!


----------



## Justhon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Finde auch, dass man mit etwas Respekt gegenüber dem ehemaligen Handbesitzer an die Sache gehen sollte. 

Mir stellt sich trotzdem die Frage, wie viel Kraft so ein Wels aufbringen kann bzw. wie viel nötig ist, um so eine Hand vom Unterarm abzureißen / -beißen. 
Ein Wels würde ja wohl kaum eine skelettierte Hand fressen und demnach muss noch Fleisch und damit ne gewisse Stabilität vorhanden sein.
Ooooder die Hand ist irgendwie einzeln ins Gewässer gekommen...|kopfkrat 
LG
Justus


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Das der Wels die Hand selber abgebissen hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sowas schafft ein Waller nicht.


Ich vermute mal irgend ein Ganove hat die Leichenteile im Wasser versenkt und der Waller hat sich dan einen Happen gegönnt...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Vermutlich stammt die Hand von einer Leiche oder lag einzeln im Wasser. Ich glaube kaum, dass es ein Waller schafft, von einem lebenden Menschen die Hand abzureissen, eher zieht er den Mensch komplett ins Wasser.

EDIT: BigFishHunterNRW war schneller... 

Aber da hätte man mit Sicherheit etwas von gelesen, die Schlagzeilen kann man sich ja denken...

Wenn ich schon so einen Quatsch wie Menschenfresser in den üblichen Zeitungen lese.... #q Dem Waller ist es schnurz, ob da eine tote Ratte, ein Stück vom Schwein oder vom Menschen liegt. 

Ich möchte so etwas jedenfalls nie erleben oder sehen


----------



## Justhon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Dass der Mensch gelebt hat steht glaube ich außer Frage.

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie fest so eine halbverschimmelte Hand am Rest des Körpers hängt. Je nach Position unter Wasser glaube ich schon, dass ein Waller vielleicht mal dran knabbert und die sich dann löst. 
Tippe jedoch auch eher auf die Theorie mit den einzelnen Leichenteilen.


----------



## CaptainPike (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Einer der Altangler hier erzählte mal ne Geschichte von nem abgetrennten Finger durch einen Hecht. Halte aber selbst das für "Seemannsgarn"  Vielleicht ist die besagte Hand ja durch einen Unfall abgetrennt worden und der Wels hat sich das halt geschnappt.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Missglückte Handlandung?

Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

In der Elbe dürfte, wie in allen schiffbaren Gewässern, schon so mancher Verblichene von Schiffsschrauben in welsgerechte Portionen zerlegt worden sein. Unappetitlich, aber leider nichts Besonderes.


----------



## CaptainPike (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Oder Drehzahl der Sportbootschraube mit der Hand gemessen? 
 Geplatzte Drahtseile von irgendwelchen Schiffsaufbauten flitschen bestimmt auch gut durchs Gebein.


----------



## dcpolo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Die Hand abgebissen oder -rissen? Never. Da sind Kräfte notwendig, die selbst ein Pferd nicht aufbringen würde.

So eine Hand ist ja durch zig Sehnen mit dem Unterarm verbunden und wenn die anfangen "weg zu schimmeln", dann ist an der Hand auch nix mehr dran, was den Waller für diese interessieren dürfte.

 Gruselige Geschichte.


----------



## Rxlxhx (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

In gewissen Kreisen soll ja "Hand ab" eine Strafe sein,wer weiß. Nie nich hat der Wels die Pfote abgebissen,aber es gab ja schon früher Geschichten über Welse die Hunde fressen oder Menschen schlucken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Hmmm, ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ein Waller schafft, da mit seinen flachen und recht stumpfen Zahnplatten was abzureißen / -beißen.

Sind ja keine Sägezähne wie bei nem Hai - vor allem das Durchtrennen von Knochen halte ich da für ausgeschlossen.

Und für gezielte "Alligator-Rollen" sind Waller auch nicht gerade bekannt.

Insofern denke ich mal, dass die Hand bereits abgetrennt ins Wasser geworfen wurde.

Gruselig ist das allemal. Da kann einem der Verzehr durchaus vergehen - ich würde den Fisch dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt essen wollen.

Wobei rein nüchtern bzw. ohne "Kannibalen-Kopfkino" betrachtet ne Ladung gesammeltes 70ies-Schwermetall im Wallerfleisch (gesundheitlich) deutlich bedenklicher sein dürfte als ein paar Gramm "transformiertes" Human-Handeiweiß.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Na was denn...

spätestens wenn wir irgendwann den Löffel abgeben, werden wir wieder Teil der Nahrungskette. Das wurde hier mal direkt vor Augen geführt.
Völlig natürlicher Vorgang.


----------



## Case (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Die Hand ist sicher einen Releaser beim Hakenlösen verlorengegangen.|supergri

Case


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Hier die FAZ
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...skelettierte-hand-in-einem-wels-14248500.html

War nicht letztes Jahr oder vorletztes ein Familienvater verloren, der auch seine Familie getötet hatte.... könnt´er sein.


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hier die FAZ
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...skelettierte-hand-in-einem-wels-14248500.html
> 
> War nicht letztes Jahr oder vorletztes ein Familienvater verloren, der auch seine Familie getötet hatte.... könnt´er sein.


Der Mann wurde recht schnell gefunden, wenngleich die Familie nicht entdeckt wurde glaube ich.

Am Interessantesten finde ich am Bildartikel die Infos über die anderen Fische. Beispielsweise zum Flussbarsch:
"Graugrün mit Streifenmuster und geteilter Rückenflosse, etwa 20 cm groß  und 1 Kilo schwer. Reagiert auf roten Nagellack und Schmuck, seine  kleinen Zähne tun aber nicht weh." Den Barsch will ich mal sehen, der mit etwa 20cm ein Kilo wiegt xD
Sehr interessant auch Bild Nummer 2.
Entweder ich bin komplett auf der falschen Spur, oder da passt Bild nicht zum Namen und Text.
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/leiche/angler-finden-hand-in-riesenwels-45914468.bild.html


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

JA, das sind ganz normale Rotaugen und keine Brassen #h B-Zeitung halt... Den 1kg-20cm-Barsch würde ich auch mal gerne sehen, die neue invasive Art: Kugelfische im Kanal #6


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Vielleicht eine alternative zum köfi beim Wallerangeln - aber sobald ein Schützer wieder um den "sensiblen Flossenträger" ein riesenbohei macht kann man mit dem Artikel kontern ^^ davon ab würde ich sowie auch nicht fangen wollen


----------



## fischbär (23. Mai 2016)

*Fisch mit Hand*

Wallergriff mal anders: Angler finden Hand in Wels.

http://bild.de/regional/leipzig/leiche/angler-finden-hand-in-riesenwels-45914468.bildMobile.html


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na was denn...
> 
> spätestens wenn wir irgendwann den Löffel abgeben, werden wir wieder Teil der Nahrungskette. Das wurde hier mal direkt vor Augen geführt.
> Völlig natürlicher Vorgang.



Kommt drauf an, ob da nicht mit Betonschuhen nachgeholfen wurde.
Für die Feinde Vito Corleones im Bereich des Möglichen.:g


----------



## oberfranke (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Ich glaub auch das die Hand schon abgetrennt war als der Waller sie schluckte. 
Und?? Unfall, Mafia, kostengünstige Entsorgung von Ambutaten. 

Der Waller wußte halt nicht das er nur Wallerbolies, Tauwurmbündel usw fressen darf die speziell mit ner U-Pose gekennzeichnet sind. 
Naja evtl war ne Rolex am Handgelenk und er hat das ticken für ne Rasselpose gehalten. 
Ich werde den Artikel in DIN A 1 ausdrucken laminieren und zusammen mit ein paar Flyern bei uns am See unter die Leute bringen. Evtl noch ein paar Suchplakate entwerfen und nen Blumenkranz ins Wasser werfen. 
Und dann- endlich in Ruhe angeln.


----------



## Snâsh (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Abbeißen einer Hand nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser schafft definitiv kein Wels. (Nichts was in deutschem Gewässern sein Unwesen treibt "Süßwasser")
Leider kann ich aber auch bestätigen das nach einer Gewissen Zeit, die Verbindungen sehr weich werden. (Will garnicht dran denken was mein Vater als Polizeitaucher schon alles erzählt hat.)
Solange das "Fleisch" lange genug eingeweicht wird würde das ein Wels locker schaffen.

Natürlich ist in der Aussage keine Wertung enthalten und mein Beileid dem Besitzer #c


----------



## Ossifischer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

die jungs die den waller gefangen haben sollten Lotto spielen !!! wie hoch ? ist die Chance ein wels in der elbe zufangen mit einer Hand im magen !! oder würd jetzt gezielt mit Händen und füßen auf waller angefüttert?


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

So ein Waller lebt eben auch bloß von der Hand in den Mund.


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fisch mit Hand*

Hatten wir schon. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316269


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leichenteil bei Jessen Angler machen grauenvollen Fund in Raubfisch*

Stellt euch nicht so mädchenhaft an. So wird geangelt...

http://de.sputniknews.com/panorama/20160428/309547939/koeder-menschliche-ueberreste-fisch.html

#h


----------

